# Hi Guys, New Member



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

My names Matt, came across this forum while re-serching coffee machines.

Just brought my first house so Im now looking to buy my first coffee machine too! Ive been using my mum and dad for the last few years which is a Gaggia Syncrony Logic (i think?) which is a fully auto bean to cup machine with milk steamer.

Im looking to get a machine which i can use just with ground beans, as i will get my own grinder etc. Not sure on budget, maybe £500 for everything? I might be able to go higher.

Any info would be great!

Matt


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Matt - welcome to the forum. Bean to cup machines are a compromise - if you want to get the best out of the bean, you need a proper espresso machine. £500 will get you into the world of great coffee. Have you any machine/grinder in mind? If you are savvy, you might want to think second hand. A pristine Rancilio Silvia/Mahlkonig Vario went on the forum a few days ago for £500 - a great set up and a great buy. Have a look at the for sale section of the forum. If you are set on buying new - a Gaggia Classic is a sound buy. Keep an eye on Amazon Warehouse deals as they come up for around £120.00 But the best advice is to buy second hand. That way, if and when you decide to upgrade, you won't lose much money.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Matt and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Are you a cyclist too by any chance? (just a guess due to your username)


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the response guys.

Been looking on here and sort of come to the idea of the Gaggia Classic and the MC2 grinder, get a good rating and dosnt break the bank.

Glenn - Yes im a very keen road cyclist, i guess cycling and coffee go hand in hand!!


----------

